
Web Audio Arpeggiator - nkjoep
http://arpeggiator.desandro.com/
======
djaychela
Another site added to my "list of websites to show to the kids I teach when
they need something bright and shiny to take their attention for a few
minutes".

Loads of fun to be had there, and shows the potential of this - as
iphoneseventeen says, there future of this kind of thing could be incredible.
One day, all DAWs will be in a browser tab.

~~~
dandare
How old are your kids? Share the list pretty please!

~~~
cocoggu
That's not specifically a DAW but here is a web based music sheet editor I'm
making with some friends. [https://flat.io](https://flat.io)

------
ivthreadp110
Thanks for wasting my afternoon- I mean that as a compliment-- I totally spent
over an hour toiling around with it and looking over the source. To much fun-
I should be working.

I recently have started buying equipment etc for sequencing- I used to track
(fast tracker) when I was younger and havn't played around with in over a
decade-- Oh the good old days when mp3s took 40+min to download from IRC and
midi's would not cut it...

By the way little tip- Firefox (at least my version) will lock the notes in
play if you hit alt or ctl on a hotkey -- risky though- make sure you use use
ctrl+shit for w- and don't just do ctrl-w... fyi.

Finally I am not hating that my laptop has a touch screen, I can adjust the
bars while holding down notes :) (Generally I dislike the touchscreen (I'm
sure it works fun if you're running an OS that is built around it but, people
always touch it and clicks on shit).

Thanks buddy! Great little webapp!

------
tony_null
This is awesome, just spent 5 minutes making trance

------
iphoneseventeen
Go Web Audio!!! I'd like to make a DAW, with something like VST Plugins, but
one way to mix all these awesome web audio websites together. Like a tab mixer
or something...

~~~
monsk
That'd be cool, I wonder how it'd handle multiple oscillators though. Also
given how huge raw audio files are, wouldn't a totally web-based DAW be
seriously bottle-necked by connection speed?

~~~
jsprogrammer
WebAudio can handle as many oscillators as the underlying machine will allow
(can compute).

------
titzer
This is pretty neat! Simple and easy to get going. Might be useful for
practicing guitar scales, too :-)

------
blisterpeanuts
Nice. The educational value of a site like this is enormous. Are there any
more out there?

------
alanwatts
This is fun. Does anyone know of any other good free browser-based DAWs like
this one?

~~~
ssewell
Audio Tool has some nice features:
[https://www.audiotool.com](https://www.audiotool.com)

------
guelo
Suffers from some kind of audio corruption on Firefox for Windows.

~~~
LeoPanthera
Also on Safari for OS X. Lots of crackly noises.

